# Polonaise in Bb progress thread



## caters (Aug 2, 2018)

It isn't complete yet, but I have made it through a major milestone in writing my polonaise, finishing the A section of the polonaise. I would love some feedback on what I have so far of it. The A section of the A section is what my first few questions are about and is the exclusively diatonic section. The B section of the A section is more chromatic. I am asking these questions because they came up to me after listening to my own polonaise a few times.

1) Is the bass in the A section of the A section(bars 1-8 and 23-30) too dense?

2) In the consequent phrase(bars 5-8), is the bass too close to the melody? Should I bring it down an octave?

3) In the B section of the A section(bars 9-22), am I handling my chromaticism correctly or not?

4) Is it too much of me to expect a pianist to play a polonaise rhythm in octaves for the whole B section of the A section?

5) Do I smoothly transition into the inversion(left hand becomes right hand kind of inversion) or not?

6) Is my A section too repetitive with 2 periods and a motive sandwiched between the 2 periods and the repeat sign?

7) Is 30 bars enough for the A section of a piece that I expect to be 200 or so bars long, or should I extend my A section further?

Here is the link to my polonaise score:

https://musescore.com/user/50070/scores/5682039

How else do you think it could be improved? Right now, I'm thinking of what to put in the B section of my polonaise.


----------

